# oh yeah



## sweet_a (Dec 18, 2007)

got my site up and running just today

www.fridgeratorphotography.com

just a temp site, working on designing another one but might take me a while (learning to use dreamweaver and CSS)


----------



## alan927 (Dec 19, 2007)

Great photos, and you can't go wrong with SV!


----------

